# Levelling MH



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Bought this level in Lidl today £4.99, it levels in both planes and has a Laser facility. Might be useful for levelling MH
curlyboy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

CurlyBoy said:


> Bought this level in Lidl today £4.99, it levels in both planes and has a Laser facility. Might be useful for levelling MH
> curlyboy


Wee bit of overkill for us, as long as the van is more or less level using an old spirit level in a wooden block, that is good enough. All I ask is that the head of the bed is at least level or preferably higher than the foot.
I am having trouble trying to see how you can guarantee that a level on a tripod with a swivel mount is parallel to the floor.
Gerry


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Agree with Gerry on this one,a bit over the top.
Cannot beat a tin of beans,if they roll it`s not level.


Les


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Whilst I make every effort with our little round "bubble level" to be as level as poss for the best bed comfort, when I ask my wife she looks at the toilet door and sayes " looks ok the doors not swinging open/shut" I think I'll throw the level put the rear view mirror back and simple watch me toilet door!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm with Gerry on this one, it only needs to be near enough


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

george you know a bargain when you see one , shame they don,t do printer cartridges, if i don't fall out of bed then it good enough, if brenda falls out i'm in the poo, dennis


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

brillopad said:


> george you know a bargain when you see one , shame they don,t do printer cartridges, if i don't fall out of bed then it good enough, if brenda falls out i'm in the poo, dennis


For some reason the word poo made me think of a new childish method

Take a poo in the loo - if you are sitting central and it still hits the sides instead of dropping clean in - then its time to adjust the van - sorry but that thought popped right into my head for some reason


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*leveling*

Tezmcd

You must be very slim, to be able to look down and see whats going on below :wink:

Kind off two jobbeys at a time :lol:

Les


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Level*

......you can take it off the tripod and use it as a normal level :roll: :roll: :roll: 
curlyboy


----------



## mrpastry (Dec 4, 2009)

lifestyle said:


> Agree with Gerry on this one,a bit over the top.
> Cannot beat a tin of beans,if they roll it`s not level.
> 
> Les


 i tried that but it was a bit messes, maybe best not to open the tin!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You can take my approach, if it 'feels' near enough,the fridge works. and my wine doesn't slide off the table.

OR,

This is what you need

http://www.theodolites.net/

tony :lol:


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

There's an app for that!

Great level app for the iPhone which shows level in all directions - definitely the techie solution


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The loo door method works well as an indicator, usually only found after extensive levelling and sorting out then "b***t, the ******** door's swinging again" during the night or after a glass or three of Chateau Anywhere. :lol: 

We also use a small amount of water in the sink - must make sure it will run out, if the drain is the highest point it may be slightly off level!  

We do have a small triangular spirit level which gives us a clue but it only has to be "near enough" anyway. :? 

Don't think I'd go to the level (!) of using a larger level as I think our hit and miss techniques work well enough but thank you for suggesting it.  

Dave


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

There's a little orange bubble level that has two right angle bubbles. Cost is less than one euro. Comes with double stick tape put it in a cabinet or any place that is level with the floor and easy to see. Works just great. I like my head a bit higher if I can't get level and the kitchen sink set so it drains.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have to get my van level otherwise the wheelchair rolls all over the place  I leveled the van up perfectly in my drive using a spirit level then mounted two "lambi" levels in view of the driving position. One on the sun visor to level up side to side and one to the right of the drivers head for fore and aft leveling. easy then to see where the blocks are needed and how far to drive onto them.

peedee


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> I have to get my van level otherwise the wheelchair rolls all over the place  I leveled the van up perfectly in my drive using a spirit level then mounted two "lambi" levels in view of the driving position. One on the sun visor to level up side to side and one to the right of the drivers head for fore and aft leveling. easy then to see where the blocks are needed and how far to drive onto them.
> 
> peedee


Thats a good idea Peedee but can you say what a 'lambi' level is please?

Graham


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Caravanners may remember them? "Lambis" were fairly cheap levels sold to enable you to level up a caravan from your car. I never used them as intended but removed them from my caravan when I sold it. I would have thought any cheap level about 6 inches long would also do the job. My motorhome is in for suspension repair (leaking air ride) at the moment so cannot take a photo but when I get it back I will post one showing fitted articles.

peedee


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*level*

I find a glass of water does the trick or if i,m feeling flush a shot of vodka.

Once my dainty 15 stone gets moving around all hell lets loose even worse when lady Dinger feels amerous. :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
A part drunk bottle of pop or something sat on the worktop levels in every direction, if it isn't sloping too much inside the bottle, its near enough for jazz.

Or a glass of water gives a good idea as well.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Of course, you could always look >Here< :wink:

Pete


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Very good, it should be moved to the FAQ!

peedee


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

That's a brilliant idea peedee, thanks!

Harry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Lambi's*

Couple of shots taken with the camera phone of how I mounted my Lambi levels.

peedee


----------

